# Nissan Skyline R32... Into CANADA!



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

Hey,

Just wanted to know/meet people on this forum who are presently in the process of importing the R32 Skyline into Canada (as I am one). 

Also, I have heard that there are presently 3 in Canada (1 in BC, 1 in the Calgary, and 1 in Ontario near Hamilton - white R34). Anyone seen these?

Cheers,
KaOz.

P.S. PM if interested in meeting or chat'n about it! Cheers!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

screw canada and america, pain in the ass just to get em, thank god i have a home in okinawa.


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

Well, if you read... this post was intended for anyone in Canada who is presently or thinking about importing a Skyline (R32).

Thanks for your opinion on this matter...

Cheers,
KaOz.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

cheers


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

HondaHater said:


> *screw canada and america, pain in the ass just to get em, thank god i have a home in okinawa. *


gee that was a great statement to make right after 9/11. 

my view is if you don't like it, leave and never come back.

i am not happy with everything in the USA, but i have traveled enough to know it's still the best deal going. i am proud to be an american.

Peace.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

dude shut the hell up, what the fuck 9/11 gotta do with this. im talkin bout skylines a pain in the ass to get in america and canada, they suck, no 9/11 in that statement, dumbshit.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Lionel don't... he's a moderator.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

oh damn, my bad yo. but seriously im strictly speaking 'cars', nothing to do with 9/11, that's another story. dont let the terrorist get to you. we have the military to back us up. so let's enjoy cars.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

HondaHater said:


> *dude shut the hell up, what the fuck 9/11 gotta do with this. im talkin bout skylines a pain in the ass to get in america and canada, they suck, no 9/11 in that statement, dumbshit. *


there is a difference between the good old USA and the DOT~EPA that keep us from getting all the cool cars.

just want to make sure that it clear. 

i love the usa, just not all of the laws that limit importing cars. thanks to all of our military and fire and police for keeping our way of life going. 

not trying to make a big patriotic speech, just don't want to see America bashed.

Peace.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Christ man! How much more friggen obvious can you be that he was talking about how Canada and the USA make it tough to import cars. And, the USA is still a relatively free country where we still have the right to say whatever we want to about our government.

Man, too many pussies in the US now. If the WWII had been as weak as many are now, I shudder to think what we would be like now. 

:balls: <----- And, WTF is this smilie? Its funny as hell!


You can import a Skyline into Canda without problems in Augut of next year, that is providing you can find a GTR thats not a POS that was made in August of 1989. Good luck to you.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

oye!

i was just taking a more patriotic reaction to the 'screw canada and America' reply.

i realize it is mainly directed towards the importation restrictions. just the timing in relation to 9/11 was poor in terms of wording. if it was 'screw the importation regs' i never would have replied.

Peace.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

sigh.... tsk tsk tsk


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

and so, on the twelfth post, finally someone answers the question 

Yeah I'm working on it. But you already knew that 

J


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Point taken. But, WTF is that smilie man? No really, that is the funniest smilie I have ever seen!


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.........wow..........

i wish me n my friends IRC network was as mantained and held back as this place. we'd probly still be open. if something like that happened on our network, one er 2 of our 7 Op's would argue with the normal users, start banning, and one of them for no reason would kill the server. then me or my friend would have to restore everything, relink the other networks, reset the stats pages, and then unban everyone, and suspend the ops that started it. OH, but before that i'd have to go through pages n pages of logs to find out wtf originally happened.

here, someone starts going off, and 2 posts later, everything is awsome again. 

for this i gotta say WOW HOLY CRAP AND im glad i joined here  

i can talk normally without having to worry about netsplits and unsecure proxy connections. DDOS attacks, and server takeovers.........WHEEEEEEEEEEEEE

R.I.P -=- kewlchats.net -=- 


well done NissanForums.com Staff..........



oh yah, skylines kick ass, expencive as a mudda, but if ya got it, SPEND SPEND SPEND


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

and for that post... i ban you.... ha ha j/k.... matter of fact... i dont know shit... i dont even know why i exist


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....if you knew that, would you still want to? kinda takes the fun out of it, eh?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

off topic


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

good point


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

scourge said:


> *
> 
> :balls: <----- And, WTF is this smilie? Its funny as hell!
> 
> ...



single player RO SHAM BO!!!!!!


----------



## IMPULR33R (Aug 11, 2010)

*HI*

thread looks old but hey, 
im currently importing canadas first R33 R by IMPUL
its purchased just dotting i s and crossing tees
should be leaving japan end of aug arriving in bc sept some time
i might miss aug 25th boat so ..
should have a cdn value around $15-16K once landed and ontario registered
does anyone know a good appraisal place in ontario
one that has dealt with skylines before
i will load pics as soon as i stop drooling(sept-oct) 

(will be for sale when around 110,000km currently 63,000km)
by then it should be 2015 and still worth $10,000 cdn or more


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

IMPULR33R said:


> thread looks old but hey,
> im currently importing canadas first R33 R by IMPUL
> its purchased just dotting i s and crossing tees
> should be leaving japan end of aug arriving in bc sept some time
> ...


go to GTRCanada and GTRPWR Forums - Powered by vBulletin both canadian skyline sites that have actual traffic unlike here


----------



## koolrider101 (Dec 3, 2011)

How long are you importing the R32 Skyline into Canada? As far as i know shipping and customs costs will be added? Are there any other costs/taxes added apart from these two?


----------

